# 1986 300zx engine upgrade



## timmy99 (Sep 9, 2009)

i have a 1986 300zx non turbo automatic transmission im lookin to get like 300 horsepower ot of the engine whith redoing the hole engine from top to bottom. what are good parts to use when rebuilding the engine. this car is just for street driving.
thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

300HP is going to be a hard number to reach on a VG30E, especially if you are sticking to that $3000 budget you mentioned in your other post. The stock VG30E in your Z is only rated at 160HP and even the VG30ET is only rated at 200HP. Keep in mind power gains are a lot harder to achieve on a V6 compared to, for example, a small block Chevy V8. The VG30DETT of the later Z32 models did achieve 300HP, but did so with the advantage of twin turbochargers and double-overhead camshafts (compared to the single-overhead camshafts of the VG30E and VG30ET). You could swap in a VG30DETT into your Z31, but it's not an easy job and you'll likely triple your budget (if not more). You can Google the swap and find info regarding that swap. If you went with VG30ET, you could probably see 250HP with a bit of work and money.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Even with a complete rebuild you will be lucky to break 200 HP in NA form. If your engine is in good shape, just slap a turbo on it and run it, no need for an overhaul. 300HP should be easy with boost. z31performance.com has lots of good info. 

Also check out red31.net (currently down, not sure why) and xenonz31.com.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

timmy99 said:


> i have a 1986 300zx non turbo automatic transmission im lookin to get like 300 horsepower ot of the engine whith redoing the hole engine from top to bottom. what are good parts to use when rebuilding the engine. this car is just for street driving.
> thank you


Add a turbo.

TURBO TURBO TURBO



i r teh noobz said:


> Even with a complete rebuild you will be lucky to break 200 HP in NA form. If your engine is in good shape, just slap a turbo on it and run it, no need for an overhaul. 300HP should be easy with boost. z31performance.com has lots of good info.
> 
> Also check out red31.net *(currently down, not sure why)* and xenonz31.com.


Because you spelled it wrong. 



smj999smj said:


> 300HP is going to be a hard number to reach on a VG30E, especially if you are sticking to that $3000 budget you mentioned in your other post. The stock VG30E in your Z is only rated at 160HP and even the VG30ET is only rated at 200HP. Keep in mind power gains are a lot harder to achieve on a V6 compared to, for example, a small block Chevy V8. The VG30DETT of the later Z32 models did achieve 300HP, but did so with the advantage of twin turbochargers and double-overhead camshafts (compared to the single-overhead camshafts of the VG30E and VG30ET). You could swap in a VG30DETT into your Z31, but it's not an easy job and you'll likely triple your budget (if not more). You can Google the swap and find info regarding that swap. If you went with VG30ET, you could probably see 250HP with a bit of work and money.


250RWHP on a stock turbo motor is a boost controller and exhaust away. With an NA -> T swap, you can get tons of power for less than the cost of just an DOHC motor set.


----------

